# the making of the ice xpk



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

here is how I make them...http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's kool Ice.:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> here is how I make them...http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/attaching-angle-head-ball-another-handle-2656/


 need more thanks for me to post anymore!:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> need more thanks for me to post anymore!


Encore, Encore


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

remove the purdy att. fill hole ,then dip and dry


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

test run today went great:yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

another 12" er done...going to mail this one soon


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> That's kool Ice.:yes:


kool as Ice


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have 3 new knifes ....I think you will like them


----------

